# Help is Needed with Sage / Breville Oracle 980



## Cozzmo (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello Gurus ,
First time here .....
I have a Sage Oracle 980 model .
As well I am suffering from an after descale issue ( Machine does not heat above ~70 Deg C, right boiler is cold) - most likely a burnt thermal fuse .
The error I see on the error menu is Error 21 as well as Error 18 .
Before diving down the rabbit hole I have few questions for you gurus:
1. is there a way to bypass the steam boiler while working with single boiler?
2. Is there any definite way to acknowledge if the thermal fuse is indeed burned before taking the machine apart?
3. Any youtube you know of to follow the process?
4. Any other useful tips you can think of?

Thanks in advance .
Washing you all to have brewing units go above 70 degrees Celsius
LLAP


----------

